# "Dragonscale" or not?



## Rachel02 (Sep 5, 2012)

http://flic.kr/p/dahUaR

This is my fish, he was sold to me as a "dragonscale betta" but looking through the sticky I think he looks more like a "plakat". 

I didn't see anything called a "dragonscale" in the sticky so I'm wondering what exactly it means to be a dragonscale, and if mine actually is one.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Your betta is either a halfmoon plakat or just plain plakat. He could also be dragon scale, but I cant tell from the picture its too dark. Plakat refers to fins and dragon scale is reffering to scales. It basically means they have larger more defined scales whereas plakat means they are short finned.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Your betta is not a dragon scale. A dragon scale will have thick scales that look very solid in color... it's hard to describe. 
Can't tell for sure if he is a Half Moon without a picture of thim flaring but I would say he looks very close.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Petsmart labels all Half Moon Plakats as Dragon Scales, I went there once and said I love your Plakats and the worker looked at me and you mean the "Dragon scales''? I guess it's Petsmart's way of making the Plakat sound more interesting. Your little guy is very beautiful but I don't think his scales are DS.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought dragon referred to shiny lighter color metallic scales... some of Petsmart's "dragon scale" bettas do fit that description, but most are nothing more than plakats. Likewise with the CT's, it seems that they label any bi colored CT as a dragon scale CT.


----------



## Orito (Aug 20, 2012)

If I'm understanding, Dragonscales are a color pattern, not a breed.

Dragonscale










Taken from [url=http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868]Betta Tails & Colors listed here[/url] said:


> rich strong base colour with the scales on the main part of the body a pale iridescent


----------



## Rachel02 (Sep 5, 2012)

I did get him from Petsmart  I got the youngest looking fish in the hopes that he would be healthy (I had gotten another "dragonscale" before him and it was dead in five days with no explanation...)


----------



## Rachel02 (Sep 5, 2012)

The fish in Orito's pic had exactly the same fins as mine does, I couldn't get him to sit still long enough to get a better pic. I don't know if mine looks very iridescent or not, but he certainly does if you use flash in the camera. It makes him look bright green.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This is only iridescence. The betta is a halfmoon plakat.


----------

